# ancillotti



## l.j.silver (Oct 11, 2004)

if you like totally hand made bike

http://www.ancillotti.com/downhill.htm


----------



## Ace1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Interesting bikes.










[ignore]What rear shock is that, it's not listed in the specs - looks like a Marz Roco with an inverted resovoir?[/ignore]

Just found out Ancillotti make shocks:


----------



## DeepSouthBuilder (Jan 4, 2007)

A FR bike with a waterbottle mount! SWEET :skep: 

It's a shame they look kinda cheezy, have proprietary shocks, and are all yellow.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

...another single pivot.....looks nicely built though


----------



## uncle-mofo (Jul 14, 2006)

Those shocks are pull shocks, My buddy has one. There a super nice bike.


----------



## l.j.silver (Oct 11, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> ...another single pivot.....looks nicely built though


it's not the usual single pivot,it's a sistem call pull shock. https://www.ancillotti.com/pull_shock.htm


my bike 4 years old.


----------



## DeepSouthBuilder (Jan 4, 2007)

You can argue the differences between single pivots all day. That doesn't change the wheel-path. Wheel-path affects performance more than any other characteristic. SMT is right it's still just a single pivot.


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

The linkage design looks a lot like my old Giant DH


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

DeepSouthBuilder said:


> You can argue the differences between single pivots all day. That doesn't change the wheel-path. Wheel-path affects performance more than any other characteristic. SMT is right it's still just a single pivot.


SP rules - why else is EVERY MX bike on the planet SP?

because other suspension designs are for PEDALING.

If SP is such a liability, why do the top cats still win on them? Yes they can win on anything - but they are riding against eachother - the people that can win on anything - the advantage applies - where is there ANY logic ANY where in ANY of these anti-SP comments?

No-Where!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

DeepSouthBuilder said:


> You can argue the differences between single pivots all day. That doesn't change the wheel-path. Wheel-path affects performance more than any other characteristic. SMT is right it's still just a single pivot.


if you are a top rider who pumps through turns to get more speed then a single pivot is real nice....for the average Joe SP's are a disadvantage


----------



## DeepSouthBuilder (Jan 4, 2007)

Huck Banzai said:


> SP rules - why else is EVERY MX bike on the planet SP?
> 
> because other suspension designs are for PEDALING.
> 
> ...


The suspension on an MX bike is irrelavent to mountain bikes. They have about 150 times more power than humans. Not to mention they have to stay simple to avoid burning through bearings. The linkage pieces would also have to be hardcore overbuilt.
I didn't say there weren't SPs I like. It's just that for 90% of riding I think you can do better.

I'm out of this conversation now.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Here we go again. Who opened up a can - *O* - worms? Check out the archives and see how many thread's discuss this over and over and over. Single Pivot versus ??? whatever pivot. Pull up a chair and grab a beer we may be here awhile.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> Here we go again. Who opened up a can - *O* - worms? Check out the archives and see how many thread's discuss this over and over and over. Single Pivot versus ??? whatever pivot. Pull up a chair and grab a beer we may be here awhile.


he surrendered all ready.......


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

If you mean me, I surrender nothing; Ill stick with logic and avoid passion skewing my view unto err....


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Huck Banzai said:


> If you mean me, I surrender nothing; Ill stick with logic and avoid passion skewing my view unto err....


nah ...deep south


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Speaking of single pivot designs. I saw in a mag. today that *Santa Cruz* is bringing back the *Bullitt *for 07' or 08'. It has been out of production for two years. Way cool design and I think it should continue it's cult like following.:thumbsup:

* "Give Me Back My Bullitt's " Courtesy of Leanard Skynard.*


----------



## Ace1 (Jun 14, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> if you are a top rider who pumps through turns to get more speed then a single pivot is real nice....


Really? TBH I didn't know that - have to add it to my 'defending SP' artillery


----------



## brokefatugly (Feb 17, 2007)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> ...another single pivot.....looks nicely built though


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

It is not a "pull shock." That is badly translated Italian for what they called their linkage system. It is a compression shock. The suspension works sick it is just the longish chain stays that aren't for me.


----------



## brokefatugly (Feb 17, 2007)

l.j.silver said:


> it's not the usual single pivot,it's a sistem call pull shock. https://www.ancillotti.com/pull_shock.htm
> 
> 
> my bike 4 years old.


holy 85t chainring batman!


----------



## itreb (Jul 10, 2006)

Hi 
I'm an italian owner of Ancillotti's bike...a yellow and blue Scarab FR!
I want to say only that what you see is nothing the suspension system of ancillotti it's The real pull shock system...
from ancillotti web site:
" Successively, in the following 25 years this Pull Shock system has progressively been adopted by almost all motorcycle manufactures (the Japanese above all.), as one can see from the contents of the 1980 Ancillotti patent, for road, off road, and GP motorcycles."
http://www.ancillotti.com/pull_shock.htm

When you buy that bike you have the frame and the home made ancillotti shock made with specific for your frame and ride style...

If you want to speack about that downhill machine you must to try it...:thumbsup:



buckoW said:


> It is not a "pull shock." That is badly translated Italian for what they called their linkage system. It is a compression shock. The suspension works sick it is just the longish chain stays that aren't for me.


----------



## shredder111 (Jul 8, 2005)

Wow, that is a pretty interesting bike! I wouldn't buy it. 



Shredder111


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

itreb said:


> Hi
> I'm an italian owner of Ancillotti's bike...a yellow and blue Scarab FR!
> I want to say only that what you see is nothing the suspension system of ancillotti it's The real pull shock system...
> from ancillotti web site:
> ...


The Ancillotti system doesn't look any different (functionally) to me than what Giant did with it's DH bike a few years ago. When the rear tire hits a bump the swingarm cycles up and 'pulls' on the linkage and compresses the shock, very much like a modern dirtbike. I think the confusion comes from when most Americans hear "pull shock" they think of something like the old GT Lobo or K2 Razorback.


----------



## shredder111 (Jul 8, 2005)

OMG, the K2 razorbike was an extremely awesome and classical bikes. They should bring these pull bikes back. They have much potential. 

Shredder111=)


----------



## acdcfan1283 (Mar 20, 2004)

shredder111 said:


> Wow, that is a pretty interesting bike! I wouldn't buy it.
> 
> Shredder111


^^^^^


----------



## itreb (Jul 10, 2006)

Yes is similar, and is similar than other system in motorbike...but the Ancillotti's patent come in 1980...
"Ancillotti patented interesting ideas, some of which still used today in the production of modern motorcycles throughout the world. To take note of are: the head set with conic roller bearings (1969), rear swing arm rotating on silentblock (1970), Pull-Shock suspension system(1980), Pro-Dive brake system (1984)."

and this is Ancillotti result in 1993 DH series:

" Giovanna Bonazzi of the Kaestle team tried it, and absolutely wanted it. The choice turned out to be excellent, seeing that she immediatelly won the World Champhionship at Metabief in 1993. But, there could have been 2 gold medals for Ancillotti, if Orlando wouldn't have had problems with the chain. However, there was third place, and a bronze medal at the World Championship.

The bike was tried out in February 1994 by Mountain Biking (USA). The testers were impressed by its qualities." The rear end was by far the most shock absorbing of any rear suspension we've ever ridden to date "" We haven't tested a bike yet that beats it"."

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:



Khemical said:


> The Ancillotti system doesn't look any different (functionally) to me than what Giant did with it's DH bike a few years ago. When the rear tire hits a bump the swingarm cycles up and 'pulls' on the linkage and compresses the shock, very much like a modern dirtbike. I think the confusion comes from when most Americans hear "pull shock" they think of something like the old GT Lobo or K2 Razorback.


----------



## brokefatugly (Feb 17, 2007)

The bike was tried out in February 1994 by Mountain Biking (USA).[/QUOTE]

1994? Things have changed a bit over the last DECADE.


----------



## l.j.silver (Oct 11, 2004)

brokefatugly said:


> The bike was tried out in February 1994 by Mountain Biking (USA).


1994? Things have changed a bit over the last DECADE.[/QUOTE]

also the bike ...changed......


----------



## NorKal (Jan 13, 2005)

itreb said:


> Yes is similar, and is similar than other system in motorbike...but the Ancillotti's patent come in 1980...
> "Ancillotti patented interesting ideas, some of which still used today in the production of modern motorcycles throughout the world. To take note of are: the head set with conic roller bearings (1969), rear swing arm rotating on silentblock (1970), Pull-Shock suspension system(1980), Pro-Dive brake system (1984)."
> 
> and this is Ancillotti result in 1993 DH series:
> ...


For what it's worth, I stopped riding my Giant DH after a year because it never felt quite right. I bought an Azonic Gravity with Horst-link suspension and I love the way it rides.


----------



## konut (Mar 25, 2006)

looks like a single pivot bike with a linkage activated shock.

mx use single pivots,as they are lighter,if you watch any downhill mtb vid,mostly orange dh bikes the back wheel is all over the place,even with a 12mm through axle.

the only reason this italian bike and the honda g cross are different,is that the frame cradles the swing arm,where as on orange and the santa cruz bullit the swing arm wraps around the seat tube onto a very narrow pivot.

and if you look at most single pivots i,e cannondale and yeti they now feature extra shock linkages to cut down on twisting forces going through the shock,therefore decreasing its life span.

i will stick to faux bar thanks very much.

and that ancilooti top tube is awfully high,and its a funny looking pull shock.


----------



## ArthurDH (Feb 23, 2008)

there's no water bottle mounting, and the upper tube is so low that a shock would never fit between it and the lower tube

the pull shock system is as funny as that of every other mx bike out there
btw, the linkages form a small 4bar system and the whole point of the "pull" thing is contrasting every flexing force


----------



## rustyskills (Dec 23, 2007)

the first pic looks like its chrome that'd be sweet


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Excellent job pulling an old thread back from the dead.



ArthurDH said:


> there's no water bottle mounting, and the upper tube is so low that a shock would never fit between it and the lower tube
> 
> the pull shock system is as funny as that of every other mx bike out there
> btw, the linkages form a small 4bar system and the whole point of the "pull" thing is contrasting every flexing force


----------



## Dalis12 (Jan 15, 2008)

necro posting ftw


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

Dalis12 said:


> necro posting ftw


  oh my that made my day :lol:

Oh and he was talking about on their FR bikes... the FRB? Extreme one DOES have a water bottle mount + cage in picture.


----------



## itreb (Jul 10, 2006)

that's the last ancillotti model 08 Tomaso DHP









New shock and 40mm frame tube


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

l.j.silver said:


> it's not the usual single pivot,it's a sistem call pull shock.
> 
> my bike 4 years old.


Actually, it's usually called a moto-link. It's been around for a long time, lots of manufacturers have tried it and quite a few use it (chumba, etc). One of the big negatives is that it puts a LOT of stress on the actual linkages and pivots, because they end up being fairly small, they're taking a big load over a small area. That was the problem with my cheeta proline (same general idea).

Those are problems that can be designed out, but most manufactures never go the extra mile that is required to make strong and lasting pivots. Braking action on such bikes is not that great either due to the single pivot nature of the rear end. If the dropout interface is good this can make for a pretty stiff rear end, because there's no frame-member elevating the rear swingarm as with the orange and other single pivots (bullit, etc), but the highly loaded pivots/members is kind of problamatic, and functionally most single-pivot bikes with linkages do the exact same thing, just with their suspension members under less load. There's no motor on a mtb, so the same frame-design considerations for space aren't there obviously. If the cheeta was designed like a turner I'd probably still be riding it, but there are better bikes out there with far better suspension systems.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Huck Banzai said:


> SP rules - why else is EVERY MX bike on the planet SP?


Well, maybe because the motor doesn't "impulse" like a human pedaling?


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

like the old lawmill yetis


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

itreb said:


> Yes is similar, and is similar than other system in motorbike...but the Ancillotti's patent come in 1980...
> "Ancillotti patented interesting ideas, some of which still used today in the production of modern motorcycles throughout the world. To take note of are: the head set with conic roller bearings (1969), rear swing arm rotating on silentblock (1970), Pull-Shock suspension system(1980), Pro-Dive brake system (1984)."
> 
> and this is Ancillotti result in 1993 DH series:
> ...


They "patented" tapered or roller bearings for headsets? I don't think you can do that. There can be other aspects of headsets that could be "patentable", but that's just a pivot and it's not like there aren't thousands of examples out there already of the exact same thing. FSA tried it, but it proved to be a fairly worthless idea due to the amount of precision needed and lack of load the bearings are put under.


----------



## NZSpokes (Oct 15, 2005)

*We had one like that*

We had a bike in NZ thats very much the same apart from ours was made from cromo. They were great bikes, im look for an old one to rebuild at the moment. Thier was something about them Ive not come accross since, a real bottoms less feel to them.:thumbsup:


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

actually looks pretty sick.


----------



## Monkeybike (Feb 25, 2008)

Ancillotis are sick!! they invented the pull shock system. besides, just think of how low is the centre of gravity in that bike? 
And ok, maybe the pivot points for the linkage are the weakest link, but surely they will out last most of big brand bikes out there.


----------

